# need new surrounds-JBL L820 or Klipsch RS-52



## Jailer (Jul 28, 2008)

Well I'm trying to decide between the two of these speakers. One of my current surrounds is shot and I'm torn between the 2 of these.

Vanns has a great deal on the RS-52's on cherry right now, but the L820's are about $200 cheaper at Amazon.

I've got a hodgepodge of speakers now (Infinity SM-155, Bose 301, Klipsch RC-62) so I don't think it will really make much difference shooting for tonal balance. I've never heard either one of these but I do currently have a RC-62 center that I'm fairly happy with.

I need opinions from those of you that have heard these speakers and what you think of them. The reviews I've read of both are good. I do like my RC-62, but I'm really tempted by the price of the L820's.

So lets hear your opinions, good or bad, about these choices.

Thanks.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Jailer said:


> Vanns has a great deal on the RS-52's on cherry right now, but the L820's are about $200 cheaper at Amazon.
> 
> I need opinions from those of you that have heard these speakers and what you think of them. The reviews I've read of both are good.


So ... RS-52 will be $499+ and JBL L820 $468+???

RS are dipole/bipole speakers ... so if you have two rows I think you'll benefit from them :yes:

But in the other hand, I read a lot of good things abot the  JBL L820 here  ... and you can get them for less than $300 at ebay :bigsmile: (they're listed as refurbished, but the people who got them at ebay said that they're brand new (read the link to the Official JBL owners thread I gave you, you can also post your question there ... and don't be surprised, there's just 137 pages to read if you want) :yes:


----------



## Jailer (Jul 28, 2008)

salvasol said:


> So ... RS-52 will be $499+ and JBL L820 $468+???
> 
> RS are dipole/bipole speakers ... so if you have two rows I think you'll benefit from them :yes:
> 
> But in the other hand, I read a lot of good things abot the  JBL L820 here  ... and you can get them for less than $300 at ebay :bigsmile: (they're listed as refurbished, but the people who got them at ebay said that they're brand new (read the link to the Official JBL owners thread I gave you, you can also post your question there ... and don't be surprised, there's just 137 pages to read if you want) :yes:


Actually reading that thread right now (on page 104 so far) and decided to skip over here and see if I had any responses. :bigsmile:

Amazon has the L820's for a little over 3 bills shipped free, that's why it's so tempting. I really don't need a dipole speaker, I was just considering matching it to my RC-62. 

I'm reading a lot of good things about the L820's. I've just never heard them so I don't know what to expect from them. I like my RC-62 but at times it seems to have a "hollow" sound if that makes any sense. Like the sound is coming through a large tube. Then again, my hearing is terrible so it might just be me. onder:


----------



## chadci (Feb 13, 2008)

Have you made a decision yet? I would be inclined to go JBL but the L series is getting hard to come by anymore.


----------



## Jailer (Jul 28, 2008)

Actually I did get the L820's and I must say I'm very impressed with them. Excellent sound quality and they blend well with my existing speakers. 

I'm seriously considering replacing my Klipsch RC-62 with the LC2 now I like them that much.


----------



## chadci (Feb 13, 2008)

i would, i would like three lc2 across the front


----------

